# Von Koblenz nach Montabaur



## PelzPilz (12. März 2009)

Hallo, 
ich will von Koblenz nach Montabaur fahren, kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wo ich lang muss/kann ? Singletrail müssen nicht dabei sein, es ist allerdings eine Ecke in der ich mich gar nicht auskenne (Kartenmaterial ist aber vorhanden) , nur bei Magic Maps kann ich nicht so gut auf die Wegbeschaffenheit schließen...
freue mich über jede Info !


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. März 2009)

Hui Wäller,

vielleicht wendst Du Dich mal im Forum an die Brexbach Gemsen --> Westerwald Touren. 

IMMER SAMSTAGS um AYN IN SAYN (Bendorf) am Schloß. Super lustige Truppe.

Gruß Dicker Bambini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PelzPilz (14. März 2009)

das ist nett, aber ich will ja nur eine (grobe) Wegbeschreibung 
keiner ?


----------



## WW-Horst (30. März 2009)

PelzPilz schrieb:


> das ist nett, aber ich will ja nur eine (grobe) Wegbeschreibung
> keiner ?



Moin,
es tut mir leid, daß Du bisher keine Antwort bekommen hast, spricht nicht fürs Forum, mea culpa!
Ich fahrer so gut wie keine CC-Touren, aber Enduro oder Rennrad. Aber dennoch hier eine kleine orientierungshilfe. Vielleicht kann ein versierter CC-Fahrer, der sich dort auskennt, den einen oder anderen Abschnitt näher beschreiben.
Grundsätzlich: direkter Weg? längere Tour? Viele Höhenmeter?

1.Direkter Weg: geht über den "hauptkamm", also neuhäusel. 
Start Pfaffendorfer Brücke nach pfaffendorf. Dort an der Kirche in Bienhorntal, steil hoch. Kommt auf einen Teerweg, rechts und gleich wieder links kleiner Weg bergan Richtung Schmittenhöhe. Immer weiter bis zum Truppenübungsplatz, dort hauptweg links Richtung Eitelborn. Dort wieder an Haputstraße rechts und gleich wieder links Feldweg nach Eitelborn. In Eitelborn zur Hauptstraße links nach Neuhäusel, dort Hauptstraße rechts Richtung Montabaur. Am Orstsausgang geht es links über die Umgehung über ne Brücke (Wanderparkplatz ausgeschildert) und von dort immer paralell auf Waldweg zur Bundesstraße. An landstraße nach Hillscheid links und gleich wieder rechts (Wanderparkplatz) Richtung Köppel. Dort am Köppel gibt es 3 oder 4 Varianten Richtung Montabaur, alle kommen aber irgendwo bei Horessen raus, ist mehr oder weniger gut beschildert. Ab Horessenam kleinen Bach Richtung Hallenbad MTB.

2. Lange Strecke: in Ko hoch zum Stadoin, dort über die Bahnbrücke nch Horchheim und weiter nach Lahnstein. Du kommst irgendwann zwangsläufig an die Lahn, dort auf gut ausgeschilderten Lahnradwanderweg Richtung Ems. Hier bis Nassau folgen, in Nassau über Kettenbrücke und Marktplatz die Straße Richtung Winden suchen und dieser erst mal folgen. Schon ziemlich auf der Höhe rechts Wanderparkplatz Hohe Lay, links geht bergan ein Feldweg, den hoch fahren, nächste Kreuzung links, wieder nächste rechts. Ab hier ist Bundeswanderweg X ausgeschildert, den immer folgen. Geht dann über Welschneudorf Richtung Köppel zum besagten Wanderparkplatz, ab dort wie oben beschrieben.

3. Die harte Tour:
Über Pfafendorferbrücke, dort Rheinwanderweg Richtung Vallendar (mußt den linken Brückenweg nehmen) immer geradeaus bis Vallendar, dort Richtung Höhr-Grenzhausen und weiter rechts ab Richtung Hillscheid. Am Wnaderparkplatz links geht der Wanderweg nach Hillscheid ab, steil bergan. Oben in Hillscheid wieder Richtung Köppel orientieren, auch hier meherere Varianten möglich.

Das Brexbachtal ist von KO viel zu weit weg und bietet sich auch eher für eine eigene Tour ab MTB an.

Also, ist nicht perfekt, aber konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.


----------

